# Why are some studs painted blue?



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

Why are some studs painted blue? Like for framing.

TIA


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

abefroman said:


> Why are some studs painted blue? Like for framing.


why is some romex yellow? or some orange?
why is pvc primer purple?


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

It is a treatment and preservative for termites and rot and such.

Here is a link.

Andy.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> why is some romex yellow? or some orange?
> why is pvc primer purple?


1) Shows the gauge of the conductors.
2) So you can see it was done.

Both things are there to make inspectors lives easier....lazy basta**s :laughing:



I know that you know this :thumbsup: ....just sayin.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Another thought.... are you asking about overall blue wood (BluWood, see Andy's link) or 2x4s at the yard with blue paint on the ends?

DM


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if the studs are completely blue its because their treated with borate as mentioned earlier..

if its just the ends. it might have something to do with the mill that the lumber came from, color coding can be a method of identifying the length of the studs... its a common practice for osb, red is 7/16", red is 15/32", and blue is 5/8"..


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, I meant the 2x4's that are all blue.

Thanks for the info all!


----------



## TurboDIYer (Dec 3, 2011)

Blue wood are specialized wood used to prevent mold and other elements that can strike your home.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

TurboDIYer said:


> Blue wood are specialized wood used to prevent mold and other elements that can strike your home.



A little late to the party Turbo. :whistling2:

Andy.


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

I think it means they are sad.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 22, 2011)

Perhaps the "Studs" have had too much sex


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Ooh, ooh... my turn.... "because if they were painted pink, they wouldn't be as 'studly'?"
DM


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

:hammer::hammer:Their sad because their about to have nails hammered through them and sheet rock hung on them.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

:no::blink::stupid::hang:

wheres the gong.. those jokes are brutal:whistling2:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> :no::blink::stupid::hang:
> 
> wheres the gong.. those jokes are brutal:whistling2:


Come on now, MINE was funny! :laughing:

DM


----------



## Thursten4Moore (Jun 14, 2014)

TarheelTerp said:


> why is some romex yellow? or some orange?
> why is pvc primer purple?


Why are some people stupid? Why are some people born ignorant? Why do some people think they are so smart, cute, and funny when everyone else sees what a sleezeball they are?


----------



## MrBryan (Apr 28, 2011)

Thursten4Moore said:


> Why are some people stupid? Why are some people born ignorant? Why do some people think they are so smart, cute, and funny when everyone else sees what a sleezeball they are?


Not sure, but it must be for the same reason why some people join an online forum so that their first post can be to bash someone in thread from over two years ago :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------

